# Undervolted my Nitro 5 (i7 9750H), but temp still reaches 90-93 while playing heavy games



## Metalax (Oct 2, 2021)

For Reference, Laptop details are as follows
Model : Acer Nitro 5
CPU :  Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-9750H CPU @ 2.60GHz, 2592 Mhz, 6 Core(s), 12 Logical Processor(s)
RAM : 16 GB
Graphics : RT 2060
Note : Laptop is one year old and no maintenance has been done so far (thermal paste is default and hasn't been changed)

I'm using balanced power mode and if I uncheck "disable turbo", temp reaches 92 (almost stable 91) but if I check "disable turbo", temp settles down to 89 (reaches 90 sometimes). I did watch tutorials and tried out different settings and profiles from forums but all of them did not make much difference, at best my temp while gaming would be around 89 (which is one to two degrees less without undervolting). I would be okay with playing games below 85 degree even if it meant sacrificing some fps (as long as the temp stays below 85). 

My ThrottleStop settings and readings while playing New World (game) are as follows


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 2, 2021)

Metalax said:


> Laptop is one year old and no maintenance has been done so far


You just answered your own question. If you owned a car would you drive it for 5 years without checking or changing the oil? I hope not. Gaming oriented laptops need regular maintenance.

The 9750H has a 45W TDP rating. The heatsink and fan should be able to keep your CPU from thermal throttling when it is running at full power. Your screenshot shows that your laptop is running at 90°C when it is only at 21W of power. The Acer Nitro 5 does not have great cooling when everything is perfect. Right now your laptop is far from perfect.

Fix the cooling problem. It is either that or you will have to use ThrottleStop to slow your CPU down some more. In the TPL window you need to check the Speed Shift box if you want the Min and Max values sent to the CPU. Set Speed Shift Max to 20. Your computer will perform terrible but it should run a little cooler.



Metalax said:


> temp reaches 92 (almost stable 91)


Acer set the thermal throttling temperature to 92°C instead of the the Intel specified 100°C. Your computer is not stable at 91°C. Your computer is constantly thermal throttling and bouncing off the 92°C temperature limit. Thermal throttling has the CPU constantly going from full speed to 800 MHz, back and forth, hundreds of times per second. This might feel smooth to you but it is a terrible way to run a computer.


----------

